# How would you dry this giant BURL!



## naturesfell (Sep 29, 2017)

So I have been on a journey to find a way to dry a burl with minimal warping and checking. We tried the denatured alcohol soak, that didnt really work. We were going to try Polyethylene Glycol or PEG but we werent sure if we should. We also have a kiln but we arent quite sure of the best wet bulb/dry bulb setting, we've never tried to Kiln dry a burl before. Anyone ever dry a Burl before?


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

Might think about a vacuum bag kept in a warm location. That would help keep the moisture moving from inside the wood. Might need a separator jar to keep the water out of the vacuum pump.


----------

